# disadvantaged ???



## d0ug (Jan 2, 2014)

Advantage to being disadvantaged living in the countryside of the Dominican Republic. The source of water and electricity is very unstable we get electricity 10 hours a day and the water comes every other day for ½ hour. 

This means that we need to have backup battery power and generators for the times when it dose not come back on. We need tank either in ground or on top of the ground to store water so we have water when there is none in the line. 

This is the disadvantage and the advantage is when there is a natural disaster we are prepared and we go about things like normal.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2014)

The daily advantage is living in a simple natural countryside environment I'm sure...would like to see some photos of what it's like there, do you have any you may want to share?


----------



## nan (Jan 3, 2014)

Sounds like a  nice  simple, peacefull lifestyle to live d0ug, and at least you still have accsess to the internet.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> ...would like to see some photos of what it's like there ...










Sorry, D0ug - I like to see both sides of every argument presented fairly ...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 3, 2014)

D0ug...I would like to see some pictures or at least descriptions that refute Phil's version. Don't keep us hanging thinking that you are living in a third world atmosphere if you aren't.  All places have their bad areas, while they also have some spectacular areas.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2014)

To be fair to D0ug, there are also these pics ...








I think that, like any other place on the planet, there is good and bad. I was just being snarky.


----------



## d0ug (Jan 4, 2014)

Sifuphil
  Both photos are correct. The countryside is tranquil and fairly clean. The housing goes from modern to houses of wood from palms. In the countryside it is normal to see people on horseback or donkey with a cell phone in their hands. Near the cities or tourist areas you will see the first set of pictures of sifuphil.
  I tried to upload photos not successful


----------

